# Machine Shop service



## Bigadam (Jan 21, 2008)

*I just wanted to let you guys know on the forum that if you need some machine work come and see me at Booth Machine Shop. We are afamily owned buisness since 1972. We have done lots of marine related work over the years, including prop shafts. We do not handle the automotive side of things like engine work, strictly metal work. So if you boat captains ever need some prop shafts made, or any other type of repair needed, come and see us. We have many satisfied customers out there and we will treat you fairly. *

*Click on the links below for some examples of work we have done. *

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v734/bigadam1979/MachineShop/11-14-08005.jpg

Tiller arms

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v734/bigadam1979/MachineShop/11-14-08009.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v734/bigadam1979/MachineShop/11-14-08017.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v734/bigadam1979/MachineShop/bearinghousing006.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v734/bigadam1979/MachineShop/11inshaft012.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v734/bigadam1979/MachineShop/adapter9-19-07003.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v734/bigadam1979/MachineShop/clevis5-16-07003.jpg

Prop shafts..

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v734/bigadam1979/MachineShop/000_0094.jpg

Rudder repair

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v734/bigadam1979/MachineShop/rudder004.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v734/bigadam1979/MachineShop/rudder010.jpg


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Bigadam (11/19/2008)**I just wanted to let you guys know on the forum that if you need some machine work come and see me at Booth Machine Shop. We are afamily owned buisness since 1972. We have done lots of marine related work over the years, including prop shafts. We do not handle the automotive side of things like engine work, strictly metal work. So if you boat captains ever need some prop shafts made, or any other type of repair needed, come and see us. We have many satisfied customers out there and we will treat you fairly. *[/quote]
> 
> I Dropped off a hub puller to have it modified and I got a call telling me it was ready when they told Me it would be ready. I really apreciate the prompt service.....................Dennis


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

I need two aluminum rims altered.

Specifically the center hole enlarged from 3.63 to 4.13 inches.

The overall diameter is 16.38 inches.

Could you do this?


----------



## Bigadam (Jan 21, 2008)

> *johnsonbeachbum (3/23/2009)*I need two aluminum rims altered.
> 
> Specifically the center hole enlarged from 3.63 to 4.13 inches.
> 
> ...




*I sure can. Ive done many wheels. Come by and see me or just give me a call at the shop. *


----------

